
BMW shows off an X6 in Vantablack, the blackest of blacks - respinal
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/28/20836806/bmw-x6-vantablack-black-paint-frankfurt-motor-show
======
rbanffy
Interesting, but don't leave it parked in the sun. ;-)

Also probably best not to drive it by night, as it's harder to see.

~~~
respinal
I was thinking the same thing. Overheating could be a big issue.

------
moviuro
Isn't this a serious safety hazard? I can't avoid a car I can't see.

------
splodge
The indicators would be very noticable.

Oh. Wait...

